

Wireless System Could Offer a Private Fast Lane - ashwinl
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2014/02/19/technology/wireless-system-could-offer-a-private-fast-lane.html

======
ssafejava
The pCell spatial demonstration [1] is really amazing. If this delivers what
it promises, we could finally have the technology we needed to cut the cord
entirely for personal/business Internet access and to no longer be at the
mercy of Comcast/TWC/Verizon to deploy the last mile. That is, if we aren't
just trading one despot for another.

1\. [http://vimeo.com/86746051](http://vimeo.com/86746051)

------
vdm
Old white paper
[http://www.rearden.com/DIDO/DIDO_White_Paper_110727.pdf](http://www.rearden.com/DIDO/DIDO_White_Paper_110727.pdf)

via: [http://www.fiercewireless.com/tech/story/artemis-pcell-
offer...](http://www.fiercewireless.com/tech/story/artemis-pcell-offers-
personal-cell-every-device-promises-dramatic-lte-capac/2014-02-19)

------
ashwinl
Artemis demo
[http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=OoXQGUZye_g](http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=OoXQGUZye_g)

------
pkulak
Sounds kinda like CDMA. Anyone have a more technical description?

~~~
ashwinl
I've been looking for a technical explanation as well. The best I've found so
far are a host of the patents ostensibly associated with pCell implementation
[1], [2], [3], etc.

[1] System and method for DIDO precoding interpolation in multicarrier systems
[https://www.google.com/patents/US8571086](https://www.google.com/patents/US8571086)

[2] System and method for adjusting DIDO interference cancellation based on
signal strength measurements
[http://www.google.com/patents/US20110002371](http://www.google.com/patents/US20110002371)

[3] Systems and methods to coordinate transmissions in distributed wireless
systems via user clustering
[http://www.google.com/patents/US20110002371](http://www.google.com/patents/US20110002371)

~~~
vdm
[3] is
[https://www.google.com/patents/US8542763](https://www.google.com/patents/US8542763)
, you pasted [2] twice.

These are quite readable; worth a look. Thank you, ashwinl.

------
vdm
19 Feb 2014 demo.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bO0tjAdOIw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bO0tjAdOIw)

------
vdm
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7316606](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7316606)

